# First time using manor hall



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Will be using manor hall flat enamel on a large 2 story foyer. Walls are in great shape and the drywall work was done top notch back in 2012. Existing coating is a glidden contractor eggshell. I don't want to Prime it bc the color is very similar and I think that brings some shiny streaks where the primer is overlapped when rolling. I've tried all the high end flats with little success. Could this be my golden ticket? Any suggestions on application would be helpful. I'll be using Wooster prodooz 1/2" nap. 14"'frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

